# Run-in Compressor



## mccroriepressley (9 mo ago)

I am currently working on creating an apprenticeship program. The state has provided some in-the-field exercises that must be performed. One of the terms used is 'run-in compressors'. I have heard this said before through my years, but had no clear understanding of exactly what it means. My best guess is that it is the actions required in repairing non-hermetically sealed compressors. Does anyone have any more clarification? 

This is the text for context:

"Disassemble and clean, repair/renew, perform shop tests and run-in compressors"


----------

